# RC Tracks near Morgantown, WV



## rdotson304

I'm moving to Morgantown, WV in the near future. Does anyone know of any tracks within an hour or so of there? I'm not finding much on the web.

Ideally, I'd like to find one that runs on Sunday afternoons...

Thanks.


----------



## K.J.Price

Im goin to say you have 2 tracks with in 2 hours from Morgantown,

One is Fultons its in Wheeling they race on Sat night,Its a really small track.And the other one is in Parkersburg this is the webpage for them www.ovrccc.com and they was runing on Sun but not to sure what they are goin to do this year coming up.

Keith


----------



## rdotson304

Thanks for the reply. I also later found McCullough's in Sarver, PA and some mention of a track called Falcon Raceway? Do you have any info on these?

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest

*track info*

There is a very small track off of the Sabraton exit right near the middle of the town. I have never raced there though. I think they do mostly 1/18th scale. I bought a house down here in Kingwood and started making my own track 2 weeks ago. I have plenty of land. Kingwood is about 35 minutes from Morgantown. I'm hoping to get a few locals to get interested in it. Nothing professional or anything but I'm building it and will see where it goes. Right now I'm just in the process of trying to get all the grass out of the track. I bought some corragated pipe and have the layout but clearing the grass is a beaitch! I used to race quite a bit about 5 years ago. Most of my stuff is outdated but I have alot of it and can still have fun. If any of this interests you let me know. Unfortunately I can't post my email address on here because it wont let me. It could be a cool track with some work. Getting it to the point of actually holding races or anything will probably never happen but it would be a good place to practice and hang out. Al


----------



## gindlmi

I used to travel to Morgantown from Somerset PA when I lived there years ago to race. If I remember correctly, I think it was an hour and a half from Somerset which would put you reasonable close to the new concrete track. 281 SPEEDWAY. Check out the track on the oval track discussions. Come on up and check it out. You will not be disappointed!!


----------



## nitrohead

Huntington has awsome track and program and racers 
http://www.tcrcracing.org/


----------



## Team T2C

gindlmi said:


> I used to travel to Morgantown from Somerset PA when I lived there years ago to race. If I remember correctly, I think it was an hour and a half from Somerset which would put you reasonable close to the new concrete track. 281 SPEEDWAY. Check out the track on the oval track discussions. Come on up and check it out. You will not be disappointed!!



Well we have Dirt Oval (220ft 25ft wide) Off-Road, Mini Oval, And the Superspeedway (430 ft 45 wide concrete). And in the winter we will most likely have a 180ft Carpet Oval. 1.5 hrs from Mogantown.


----------



## Madcoalman

There is a outdoors short course track in Shinnston WV Chets Canyon Raceway 5th scale an 10th track


----------

